# This months Article On Miscarriage



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

For DH and I it could not have been more timely than it was I have tried to find it online but cannot. My inlwas are tyirng to understand the process better and I wanted to email them a link or and E-copy of it for them to read but cannot find it for them. Is it on? Will it be on? i knowtha tthere are several articles online here and I jsut don't know why I cannot find this one. Is it becuase it is int he current issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I don't know why it's not on?? I don't kow how they chose what articles are online. But I just got my issue in the mail and it's a lovely article. The Spirit Child really got to me. How beautiful.

I hope you get to read it soon.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

I did read it and it was wonderful, I sat there cryign through it. I want my inlaws to read it so they better understand. that is the clincher...

Thanks and blessings...


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

They don't put the articles online until the next issue come out...


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

Thnaks! I knda thought it might be soemthign like that.

BTW EXCELLENT QUOTE in you sig line!

I have a tremendous amoutn of respect for anyone that quotes Zaphod!

Do you have your towel?


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I still havn't gotten my current issue. I can't wait to read the article.

I began reading Mothering because of an article I was given after my daughter was born still.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

I was very timely for me and DH, it brougth a great deal of peace to my heart. most especially the "Spirit Child" piece with it.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Ah yes, I know where my towel is..


----------



## 3girls1boy (Nov 20, 2001)

I loved "Spirit Baby" too and am just astounded that a 12 year old put it that way. It is exactly how I felt about my miscarriage and then the fact that I conceived my son (despite careful use of birth control) just two months later. DH and I had not planned on having more than 3 children and I really believe that my son was just so determined to be part of our family, that it took two tries for him to get to us.


----------



## Luma (Nov 21, 2001)

I also loved and cried through the spirit baby, its so beautiful!
My first pg ended up at 12 weeks and I have a question, I asked the dr a few times if there had been a little body or something when he did the (I dont know how to call it in english, but the procedure you get after the miscarriage) ...
he always said there was nothing to recognize as a baby....
still i always wonder if he told me the truth and wanted to ask if anyone knows if its possible to see a baby that small....
i lost that baby in the summer a few years ago...
thanks!


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm sorry, I never got my copy! So, I didn't feel right responding.

But reading through, I can understand what your saying. I too wondered if Amanda Leigh would come back to me. However, now I feel she became a part of me when she died.

As soon as I found I was pregnant again I knew it wasn't Amanda. This was a totally different spirt and I could feel it from the start.

Of course this is how I felt it. I wonder how others feel? Maybe we can start a new thread on it and see how others feel?

I still feel Amanda's presence inside of me. She changed me profoundly and shaped the person I am today.

But my son, is not the same spirit - I'm convinced of that. I wonder if Amanda will ever want to come back to me?


----------



## Luma (Nov 21, 2001)

I lost that baby and years later became pregnant with ds and always felt they were different boys and I always think about that babe like an older kid and like a different person.
Reading the article made me wonder though......
At the time I found peace thinking that he came for that short period of time because that was all he needed to learn whatever he'd come to learn at the time.
Still, I have lots of unaswered questions......
Also the circle of babies idea got me thinking if men have any doings in that.. Like if you have kids with 2 different husbands, will you keep the same circle of babies no matter the guy???

This is great Xiolas Momma, Im glad you revived it, I do have been thinking about it!


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 7, 2002)

This article was timely for me as well. I lost my twins last week. This was my 6th miscarriage, so I have 7 Spirit Children. However, looking at it that way, I guess I really only have 2 Spirit children, these last two, since I m/c between my 1st and 2nd live children, m/c twice before child #3 and twice again before child #4. I would greatly love for these two babies to come back to us, but natural twins are an oddity, I know, and don't really happen in my or dh's families.

I loved the poems in the article as well. I'm mailing the article to my mom, since she's the most insensitive when it comes to my m/c. She believes that no one should have more than two children. I'm sorry, but dh and I love kids and can afford them and love big families. Who knows what the future holds, but I'm willing to try again! I just wish I could find out why I constantly m/c.


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

For me, it has always seemed that the same baby kept trying until we got a successful pregnancy. That happened with my son who is now two. We had three pregnancy losses, but it always felt as if it were the same baby trying again to join our family. Now I am pregnant again, and this baby is definitely the same baby who miscarried very early last August. His spirit stayed closed to me after the miscarriage, until the time was right for me to be pregnant again.

I have friends, though, who miscarried a baby that never came back, so it must depend on each individual situation. I, too loved the Spirit Babies piece.


----------

